# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Langejan32

Goedemiddag,

Ik ben Jan en ben hier ivm met mijn vrouw, waar ik een paar vragen voor heb.
Ik zal dit in het forum zetten zometeen.

Gr, Jan

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Jan, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

